# Round Baler for 60HP Tractor



## cschnorf

I have a JD 2440 60HP Tractor. It only has 1 pair of Hyd remotes - So figure I will need Electric Tie.

I've done small square bales for years, but getting harder for the old man to get help and handle them.

I'm looking for a round baler, and wanting your feedback?
I'm interested in these balers -
Case IH 8455 4x6
Hesston 550 4x6
Hesston 5540 4x6
Hesston 740 4x4

Can someone tell me if my 60hp tractor can pull all of these ok?
I know it will pull the 740 ok, but don't know about the rest.
Which one is best?

Is there a make/model you'd recommend if I decide to buy a net wrap? And, no I can't afford a new one.

Thanks,


----------



## ne_mn

What type of fields do you have? Are they rolling, pancake flat, or steep hills.

I think you are going to be short on horsepower if you want to get full use of the 4x6 sized balers.


----------



## mlappin

Not sure exactly what model the Case is, but some Case and NH balers are identical, I ran a NH644 with 67hp and did alright on everything except the steepest hills.


----------



## cattleranch

We ran a New holland 499 swather on a 2440 and had to add a second remote. We got it used, I can't remember where we got it, but you could look into that route. I have been researching round balers and saw a good used 648 w/netwrap for 10,000.


----------



## cschnorf

ne_mn said:


> What type of fields do you have? Are they rolling, pancake flat, or steep hills.
> 
> I think you are going to be short on horsepower if you want to get full use of the 4x6 sized balers.


Pretty flat ground.


----------



## Tyler B

I baled with a 3520 JD (37hp), pulling my 1850 Gehl (5x6), as it was all I had then. I just made 4' bales and went slow. It was cheaper to do that than go find a small round baler.


----------



## hmcohay

We have baled thousands and thousands of 5X6 bales with a 282 MF (60 hp range) and a Vermer 605F. The ground was pretty flat most of the time. The only problem we ever had was picking the bales up out of the field with the 282,175, and 185 Massys.

The 175 and 185 were old in the late to mid 80s early 90's. The 282 is a very very basic tractor 4 high and 4 low gears. If I remember correctly we baled in 1 high which is not real fast but really steady pace. I think you will be fine if your not in a huge hurry.


----------

